# Any AOL Users here?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2004)

I need a favor.  I have a client whose site I just rolled out.  He's reporting that some of his visitors aren't able to access it.

The link is www.xtremefreestyle.com 

Could you please check that and tell me if you see a martial arts site, or a 'Coming Soon" page?

Very Much appreciated.


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 3, 2004)

Kaith my daughter found a martial arts site there. She uses AOL9 broadband.
I found it on NTL.

David


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 3, 2004)

The site worked for me. 

It's pretty too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you 

That helps me verify it's not on my end. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 4, 2004)

Release the beast!  Cool site Kaith did you build it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2004)

Yep. Thank you!
  I've got to revamp my portfolio listing of my top designs.  That ones going in it. 

I found that the problem is an AOL proxy server issue, and AOL does have a fix for it.


> Q. I am still getting old pages and I am certain that the site has been updated, how do I clear my BROWSER CACHE?
> 
> 
> A. Even though AOL's Proxy cache is updated every 24 hours, a member can clear their Browser Cache and force the reload of a page. This is done by either reducing the browser History to "0" and manually clearing all pages in history by deleting the files in the temporaty internet files tolder located in the Windows Directory or PC users can force a refresh by holding down the CONTROL key on their keyboard and mouse clicking on the AOL browser reload icon. The latter will completely clear all items in history.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Yep. Thank you!
> I've got to revamp my portfolio listing of my top designs. That ones going in it.


You're welcome...can you list the links?  It would be interesting to see what else you've done!    Top ten's a good idea!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2004)

The sites I'm especially proud of include 
MartialTalk - we be here now  (All the latest styles Forum, Non-Forum and Magazine)
wnymartialarts.com - local ma site
xtremefreestyle.com - MMA site
anaturalresourceconsulting.com - Health food consultant
ikvdevisor.com - Sci fi club 3D renders, etc by me. 
ComicBookDeals.com - used comics

Also, on the archives page:
RPAdams - Industrial
Directvinylfence- Vinal Fence Wholesaler
Zach Whitson Personal Page - old 1 pager done a few years back for Zach.
Egypt Tours - Unused prototype for a travel agency
and Robert Koch's International Black Belt Academy - This was 1 of my earliest designs, and is still one of my favorites. 

The un-updated portfolio is at http://rustaz.com/webportfolio.htm
with a complete client list at http://www.silverstarsites.net/clients.html
I have several unused prototypes to work in there, as well as a few more screenshots of other sites I've done.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The sites I'm especially proud of include
> MartialTalk - we be here now  (All the latest styles Forum, Non-Forum and Magazine)
> wnymartialarts.com - local ma site
> xtremefreestyle.com - MMA site
> ...


Excellent Kaith! :asian:  Now I understand why MT is such a great place! My little guy is going to love the comic book site!


----------

